# Wild Rose Petal Wine



## arcticsid (Jun 4, 2009)

Our wild roses are in full bloom(rose hip bushes). I know some people make rose hip wine, has anyone tried to make wine with the petals? I am going to gather a bunch of them while I await your input. Was thinking on somewhat following the rose wine recipe in this forum. While were on the subject, my neighbor grows tons of nastruiums the produce a pretty flower thats a little "black peppery" tasting, theyre actually quite tasty in salad., anyone ever heard of wine made from this?
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 4, 2009)

*wood rose*

So heres a picture of these. I went out and picked a bout a gallon of petals in a bout an hour so now I'm hooked. I froze the ones I have until I get enough. These petals aren't nowhere close to fragrant like we think of a rose, but they indeed have something. I am excited to experiment with it. hell of alot easier to pick then berries!!!!!
Troy


----------



## Luc (Jun 5, 2009)

I made rosepetal wine two years ago.

This wine has to age for a long time to let the perfume-flavor mellow out.
In it's first year it was awful. Now it is a good wine.

Use for each liter (gallon) wine a liter (gallon) rose petals.
Add 1.5 to 2 times the nutrients as the petals will contain none.
Add acid and sugar as the petals (again) will contain none.

Let the petals soak for a few days and then add a yeast starter.

I hope to post my total recipe in the next weeks on my web-log
if I find the time between all expositions my girlfriend has.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply LUC, I had a feeling you knew about this wine, I believe I heard you mention about rose hip wine. Personallly, I dont think the hips have much flavor, but I was pleasently surprised to see these petals have a little something. I think this may be a nice delicate wine. It will take me a few more days to gather enough but have a good feeling about this. As I mentioned, they don't have the fragrance a "normal" rose has but they got something ready to be released. LUC, I was actually thinking a gallon/gallon, the recipe I seen in here called for 2 1/2 guarts per gallon, but these aren't guite as fragrant. Any further suggestions are sur appreciated.

Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommended starting SG for this rose wine? And what yeast would you reccomend? I am really looking forward to this wine. Been gathering a gallon a day of petals, so in a few more days I'll have enough to go with. Gonna shoot for 5 gallons. To that I'll be adding about 1/4 pound golden raisins per gallon, I'll ask more about that later, and I want to add one 11.5 ounce dark grape concentrate for color. Any thoughts are appreciated.

If this wine has any potential, I'd like to make alot more. I have plenty of petals available, they smell good, and they are pretty easy to harvest.

Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 7, 2009)

I am no expert but from what I see start at 1.090. Any good yeast will work I guess since most flower recipes call for "yeast" nothing specific. Use a good one like Premier Cuvee or something along that line if you can get it. Champagne seems to be a good generic use yeast. Luc wont lead ya wrong!Hope this helps Troy
Steve


----------



## Boozehag (Jun 7, 2009)

Troy I saw something on the net about using nasturtiums instead of rose petals. You just sunstitute the petals. I can imagine it would be nocer than rose petals as they are not that fragrant and also like you say are a peppery taste when used in cooking. I use them in ice rings when I make punch as they dont affect the drink and look pretty.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm gonna try and start this wine in the next day or so. Am wondering however, if I pour boiling water over these petals and allow them to seep like tea do I still want to ferment the petals in a straining bag or remove them before I pitch the yeast? Any recommendations on yeast? My little shop doesn't have a huge selection of wine yeasts, but have been asking them to do so, I haven't been there in a couple weeks but they are really good about ordering and stocking anything I recommend. I know they have a champagne yeast, montrachet, cuvee and 1116, pasteur red, I asked for cotes de blanc and they may have it now.

Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 13, 2009)

I say drink two glasses of wine and start all over! It seems to work for me lol.
Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 13, 2009)

heres a couple pictures of these lil rose petals. I am looking forward to working with these and can't wait to report back to you. These aren't extremely fragrant like a rose, but more subtle. This should be a fun wine to start.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. It should be different and tastey. We will check back to see the progress.
Steve


----------



## Luc (Jun 14, 2009)

Troy,

These are the same I used to make my rose-syrup and rose wine from:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/06/rozensiroop-rose-syrup.html

1 liter slightly pressed petals equals 1 liter must. 1 Gallon equals 1 gallon must. So add to each volume petals an equal volume water.

Let the wine age a looooooooooooooooong time. At least a year before thinking of drinking it.
I let mine age two years, and then the perfume flavor was gone.

Luc


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 14, 2009)

Troy letting a wine age for 2 years ha ha. I should live so long lol.


----------



## thehamlins (Jun 21, 2012)

*rose petal wine*

Well??? How did it turn out?
I am in Fairbanks, also, and have decided to try dandelion and rose petal wine.

Any advice?


----------



## MissDian (May 18, 2017)

*About that lackluster fragrance from your roses*

I haven't tried wine yet, but from processing rose water and jelly I can tell you that you must harvest your blossoms in the cool of the early morning when they are most fragrant. That is when their work is focussed on what they d0, attracting the pollinators who insure survival of the species. As the heat rises processes shift from releasing sent to conserving moisture and growth. I don't know about the raisins but a little rose in a cabernet would be a nice finish which I think is what you sound like you're after, a memorable finish on a nice glass. I'm new here, btw. I signed up because of this thread. I was researching what else, whether or not you can make rose petal wine. Good luck!


----------



## MissDian (May 19, 2017)

*I don't remember which thread the bitter result was on, but...*

I just turned up this handy little hint looking at wild rose petal jelly recipes. Make sure you cut off the bitter white base of the petal while you prep for processing. How about that? It makes perfect sense. If the italic acid in the base of the petal is bitter raw, it will be bitter when it processes into wine. Hope that helps.


----------

